# Problem to install OBJDUMP, or there is another disassemblator of binary code?



## Donatigno (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, 

i'm italian and i need your help.

For to disassemble binary code on ubuntu, you use the command objdump, already implemented on it.

But if i want disassemble with mac binary code?

I tried to install just the famous objdump but I can not.

Surfing the internet, I read that is contained in  Binutils, command objdump, and I downloaded from here:

http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/binutils/?C=M;O=D

binutils-2.20.1.tar.gz 03-Mar-2010 10:21 22M 

On wikipedia, it says to do in this way to install it:

Unzip the file, enter the folder and add this code in bash:

./configure --target=avr
make
sudo make install

But it gives me several errors and nothing ... I did not install.

Others say to install Darwin Ports, but do not know how to install it and install it if you really need to have a simple command "objdump" to need to disassemble.

Can someone help me?

I hope to have some savings to help me, I need to practice in the laboratory of my university, but they all use ubuntu, and my bash I think not it less then other in ubuntu... It 's absurd if I had to settle with bootcamp UBUNTU.


WE HELP ME PLEASE? 



THANKS MAC-GUYS

(sorry for my English, I hope I could express myself well)


----------



## fintler (Apr 5, 2010)

Perhaps take a look at otool -- or even gdb's runtime dissas command.


----------



## fintler (Apr 5, 2010)

Also, you may want to take a look at the Fink project (http://www.finkproject.org/) as an alternative to ports.

After rereading your post, it appears that you're trying to cross-compile to an AVR target? Have you considered starting off using arduino processing instead of directly targeting the chipset?

Take a look at http://www.arduino.cc/en/Guide/MacOSX It may give you a better understanding of embedded development before you're exposed to directly hacking opcodes in a binary.


----------

